# Best places to live in Adelaide



## Tiberiuz (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

Hope you’re all are doing fine, thanks to this forum i have learned a lot of stuff. Needed to find out where is the best place to stay and buy a property in Adelaide? Somewhere where is prices is reasonable and also the crime rate low and of course safety for the kids? Any feedback will be much appreciated!

P/S - Karen thx for the information you have provided!

Cheers,

Pat


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Pat, 

There have been a few posts on this recently is you have a hunt around and I think one of the places mentioned was West Lakes.... 
Regards,
Karen


----------



## Tiberiuz (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Karen , 

Thanks a bunch for your reply , we will be doing our visa (475) lodgement by the end of August , still awaiting for the state sponceship ! , just cant wait to live and work there !!! Is there any other advice / information which i need to know for SA besides the PLEASE READ section ?

Viva OZ !!

Cheers 
Pat


----------



## covfan71 (Apr 10, 2008)

Tiberiuz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope you’re all are doing fine, thanks to this forum i have learned a lot of stuff. Needed to find out where is the best place to stay and buy a property in Adelaide? Somewhere where is prices is reasonable and also the crime rate low and of course safety for the kids? Any feedback will be much appreciated!
> 
> ...


Hi Pat,

i placed a thread on this a few weeks ago and didn't get much joy either. I am hoping to go to Adelaide as well so if you get any info and areas to avoid i would appreciate it if you could let me know. I will do the same for you.

Mark


----------



## Tiberiuz (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Mark , 

No worries mate , when will u be coming to Oz ?

Cheers !


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi Mark, Hi Pat,

finally, some folks Adelaide bound!
I was there in April, the place won me over more than Liverpool..which for a scouser is saying something!

My recce involved a 1000 kilometer drive round and i discovered the following ( i hope it will help)....
Stay south of salisbury. The eastern 'burbs are the most popular. Flagstaff is called "little Britain", apparently most u.k ex pats start there. It is, however, gorgeous! Prices are variable, check out the realestate,com,au website. You get what you pay for!!!
Burnside is very expensive, a blue chip area; very nice if you can afford it, which sadly, i can't.
Coastal areas are overpriced; trust me, a 3 bed, no garden,no pool house $800k! in Brighton.
All areas had mini shopping centres, with a coles, estate agent, hair dresser etc. Most had parks, playareas. All looked nice!
Schools look good; each having a decent sports arena etc. Private schools look amazing, especially St Peter's, likened to Cheltenham Ladies, or Eton!!!

Keep me informed, i need some help myself, a november move looks promising
TC
Jane


----------



## covfan71 (Apr 10, 2008)

Tiberiuz said:


> Hi Mark ,
> 
> No worries mate , when will u be coming to Oz ?
> 
> Cheers !


Hi,

i am just about to send off my assessment. Hopefully it will be positive. Aug 2010 is our planned move


----------



## covfan71 (Apr 10, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Hi Mark, Hi Pat,
> 
> finally, some folks Adelaide bound!
> I was there in April, the place won me over more than Liverpool..which for a scouser is saying something!
> ...



I thought Flagstaff was miles away from Adelaide. In fact isn't it nearly Melbourne?


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

lol mate.
Flagstaff hill, is where i meant. Not quite as far as Melbourne, but in the right direction.It's about 17-20k from the cbd.
Have you got google earth? worth a look.....
J


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

northern mover said:


> lol mate.
> Flagstaff hill, is where i meant. Not quite as far as Melbourne, but in the right direction.It's about 17-20k from the cbd.
> Have you got google earth? worth a look.....
> J



You made me think twice as there's also Brighton a little way down from Melbourne which has a beach!

Dolly


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Dolly,
you are correct, Brighton is a popular 'burb over there. Although i have to say, both Brighton's in Oz would have better beaches than Brighton, or indeed, New Brighton here in the old country


----------



## georgie and steve (Aug 18, 2008)

hi all, we are planning to reach adelaide in feb, but who knows how long a visa and house sale take. learnt loads from what you all just said. I have nothing to add as I am just a learner at the min.
georgie and steve


----------



## AussiePool (Aug 22, 2008)

*Adelaide Suburbs*

Hi there,

Lived in Adelaide myself for a year (too cold, had to get back to Queensland!). However, Flagstaff Hill is a good suburb with easy access to the city, try and avoid Noarlunga and surrounds (too rough), avoid at all costs Elizabeth and Salisbury (very rough). Best advice? Hallett Cove....Beach, seaviews, not overly expensive, biggest capital growth suburb in Adelaide.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi AussiePool,

Hallet cove? Hmmn, i have looked, but it does seem to be a bit of a hike if you work in the city. Having said that, i have even looked at Mt Barker, which takes about 30 mins on the highway so.....
Flagstaff is very lovely, and takes about the same time to get to the cbd; dunno about the travel time from Hallett Cove; perhaps you could enlighten me pls

Cold? Gaw, you tropical northerners, tut!


----------



## AussiePool (Aug 22, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Hi AussiePool,
> 
> Hallet cove? Hmmn, i have looked, but it does seem to be a bit of a hike if you work in the city. Having said that, i have even looked at Mt Barker, which takes about 30 mins on the highway so.....
> Flagstaff is very lovely, and takes about the same time to get to the cbd; dunno about the travel time from Hallett Cove; perhaps you could enlighten me pls
> ...


Hi there,

Hallett Cove is only about 20-25 minutes to the CBD, straight up Brighton Road, turn right at Glenelg!
If you look on a map, the road from Hallett Cove is a dual carriageway (100km limit) up until Marion and thus is just as quick as if you lived in Flagstaff Hill. Flagstaff is nice, and very tree lined, however, for sea views, beach AND capital growth, you cannot go wrong with Hallett Cove (I'm not a PR man for Hallett Cove by the way!).


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Thanks, mate...
now we are talking!! Checking out the websites for housing etc.....
lo and behold, you're only right! It is cheaper, the houses are bigger (and i need 5 beds); the views lovely. Think I am sold.....
and also think you COULD be the PR man for the area

Have a guddun
Jane


----------



## Ezra (Mar 6, 2010)

*Moving to Adelaide by June 2010*

Hi Guys,

My family and I will be moving to Adelaide by June this year through visa subclass 475. A little help on where to rent a house, cheap but descent and safe house for my family. My husband will still look for a job when we get there, so I suppose a house that'll be near public transport will be one thing to be considered too.

Your response would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance for the help.. ^_^


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Ezra said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My family and I will be moving to Adelaide by June this year through visa subclass 475. A little help on where to rent a house, cheap but descent and safe house for my family. My husband will still look for a job when we get there, so I suppose a house that'll be near public transport will be one thing to be considered too.
> 
> Your response would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance for the help.. ^_^


I've found this site really helpful: Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au

You can search all over adelaide and then use google map to check where exactly it is and what transport is available.


----------



## radharc05 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tiberiuz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope you’re all are doing fine, thanks to this forum i have learned a lot of stuff. Needed to find out where is the best place to stay and buy a property in Adelaide? Somewhere where is prices is reasonable and also the crime rate low and of course safety for the kids? Any feedback will be much appreciated!
> 
> ...


Hi Pat!

Did you move over to Adelaide in the end?
We are in the process of making to move to OZ, and like you I need all the information I can get!
Hope you can help.
Laura


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

radharc05 said:


> Hi Pat!
> 
> Did you move over to Adelaide in the end?
> We are in the process of making to move to OZ, and like you I need all the information I can get!
> ...


Hi Laura...myself,hubby and 2 kids moved to adelaide 3 mths ago...from Dublin,Eire ask away and ill be of any help i can,know its a scary daunting time  Ruth


----------



## radharc05 (Dec 27, 2011)

celticboy39 said:


> Hi Laura...myself,hubby and 2 kids moved to adelaide 3 mths ago...from Dublin,Eire ask away and ill be of any help i can,know its a scary daunting time  Ruth


Gidday Ruth
Thats FANTASTIC well done!!
How you all finding it out there?

My husband looks set to get work as a HGV Diesel Mechanic on a mine out there.
We are in the very early stages. We are just waiting to get Toms CV to-gether to forward on to the prospective employer. They are happy to pay half of his costs of moving, we (myself and the 2 boys) will have to pay our own way. 

I'm not a 100 % sure but I think we need the subclass 457 VISA?
Where do we find these application forms? or are they filled out and submitted on line?
How long did the process take for you from beginning to end?
Pit falls if any?
We also want to bring our 2 dogs. I know its costly, but without them I could'nt go. It would be like leaving one of the kids at home....NOW THERES A THOUGHT!:confused2:

Oh, and wheres the best place to live in Adelaide?
I'm looking at Hallett Cove, would really love the ocean nearby, its what I'm used to here nr Garryvoe Beach in Co. Cork, where would you recommend?!
Thanks a mil for your help btw!

lane:


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Try out Glenelg. Safe, clean, 2 min walk to beach and 15 min to Adelaide city

Forms are on Australian immigration site


----------



## Tysonian (Jan 11, 2012)

Glenelg is beautiful, but very pricey! If you have less money and want to live somewhere nice by the beach you could try Semaphore. Quiet and relaxed and much cheaper. Other affordable areas near the beach are Noarlunga and Christies Beach. Noarlunga, like Elizabeth/Salisbury, have a reputation for being rough, though this is an exageration of the truth - I lived in these areas until the age of 24... Elizabeth is otherwise much more affordable than much of Adelaide, is spacious, has a very good shopping centre complete with cinema, lots of trees, parks and birds and is about 20 mins drive from the beach.

Check out RealEstate.com.au - also give a little summary about the suburb in the listings.


----------



## Sindebad77 (Oct 19, 2011)

Good day for you,

Thanks a lot for granting me a part of your precious time.

I am a 35 years Electrical Engineer ,recently got my 475 Visa Sponsored by SA government, planned to move to Adelaide on the coming October, I just want to know that what are the ways by which we can demonstrate that we are living in South Australia or under the sponsorship of the designated Area? As you know that holder of 475 Visa should prove that he lived for 2 years and worked full time for one year prior to applying for PR visa. I am asking this question because I have an intention to live with an OZi family and share their house there and that means no tenancy contract or E, W or G bills will be in my name!!!!

Thanking you in advance for your answer and looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Best Regards,

Alderi


----------

